# Poljot Gagarin watch.



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Well after all the talk of this watch,I decided it was a must have.

I managed to source a similar watch very much like the anniversary model discussed on the forum.

Watch has the same case as the Gagarin watch,except for the caseback,that is a regular Poljot back.Dial is white,with Sturmanskie written below 12.00,and the winged symbol on the lower part of the dial.

Hands are different,and are just plain stick shaped,with the luminous spaces painted green?So there is no lume on the dial or hands,a little dissapointing,but the Gagarin model has.

Movement is Poljot 17jewel manual wind with date.Came on a nice black padded Poljot strap,not like the 60's strap on the Gagarin,but I have fitted it with a Hirsch NOS military style strap with leather back piece,similar to the Bund strap I have fitted on my Poljot Aviator chronograph.

I like it very much.

Alex


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi Alex....

I found this model on the german e-bay.....there are 3 models

one with black dial

one with white dial without luminous paint

one with white dial with luminous paint

you may choose black or brown straps (in '60 style).....take a look....go to the german e-bay and look for sturmanskie

What about sending a picture to us.....

Regards and congrats

Oliveto


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi Alex....

How about sending us a picture of your watch ?

Oliveto


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Hello,

Sorry I do not have a camera at the moment,and have no idea how to post images.

Alex


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Alexr's Poljot


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thanks for posting the picture Mike.

Alex


----------

